# Help but no pic



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

My LFS is selling called black piranha 6" long and for $90cad. What i was wondering is what kind of Serrasalmus is this. It looks like a juvi rbp but its 6" long.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

There is no way for us to tell what kind of serra it is with the only description being "looks like a juvi rbp". Its hard enough distinguishing a serra with a picture. Odds are that if it look like an RBP it probably is, and if it really is a serra then i guess that could be a good price.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

k, i was just at opefe (sp?) and saw this http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/altispinis.html not quite sure if thats the one but the pic looks alot the same.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

204CORD said:


> k, i was just at opefe (sp?) and saw this http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/altispinis.html not quite sure if thats the one but the pic looks alot the same.
> [snapback]885461[/snapback]​


if it looks just like that it is a serra at least. It still could be a variety of serras though.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll just post a pic tomorrow coz i already bought it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

204CORD said:


> I'll just post a pic tomorrow coz i already bought it.
> [snapback]885466[/snapback]​


ooo you got me all nervous now..i hope you didnt buy a red!


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

im for sure its not a red, well i hope not coz if it is im bringing it back.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

its probably a rhom. tahts what black piranhas are


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have seen pacus in stores as red bellies. Never ever trust lfs unless u know them! like aquascape and sharkaquarium


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Usually black piranhas are Rhoms but you never know what the guy is really trying to pull. At 6 inches a red would no longer look liek a juvenile red. Mine already looks drastically different at 4.5


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

waspride said:


> There is no way for us to tell what kind of serra it is with the only description being "looks like a juvi rbp". Its hard enough distinguishing a serra with a picture. Odds are that if it look like an RBP it probably is, and if it really is a serra then i guess that could be a good price.
> [snapback]885455[/snapback]​


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

we need a pic to tell u for sure. probably a rhom


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

I got some pics but not the best one. His actually 4.5" but the LFS said 6", what a full of sh**. I just put a divider on my 150g till the other tank finished cycling. I tried using flash but its crap.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

It is a nice Rhom.. red will disappear soon....he is no 6 inch though


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

YOur ok after all. Its defenetely not a RBP.

It does look like a Rhom to me too. (I'm no Rhom expert though)


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

well if its a rhom im happy then


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. sanchezi...









To get a definite ID:
*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. sanchezi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I thought that looked like a Sanchezi...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's an S. sanchezi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best way to eliminate rhombeus is the deep scutes, serrae (belly spikes). 
S. sanchezi has very prominent spikes. S rhombeus has them but not as deep into the body or out of the body for that matter.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's an S. sanchezi...
> ...


For some reason i find it friggin hard to determine the belly scutes in most pic,maybe i need glasses.I think its Sanchezi cause i never usually see that much red-throat in even a baby rhom,maybe a little but not that much


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Have a look at mine here and compare.

The prominent scutes, colouring and brilliance of shine to the scales suggest S. Sanchezi. I agree with Judazzz and co.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

so i guess the final word is sanchezi right?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

if its 6" and no red eyes yet then thats more evidence that its probably not a rhom...


----------

